# Ctsnky



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have a great birthday:biggrinje:4-cheers::birthday:artytime


----------



## carsey (Aug 19, 2006)

Happy Birthday. Hope you have a great day. :birthday:


----------



## Joefireline (Apr 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Happy Birthday.:birthday:artytime:beerchug::beerchug:


----------



## Chevy (Jul 25, 2003)

Enjoy!


----------



## Ben (Mar 26, 2007)

Happy Birthday!
Hope you have an excellent day


----------



## Go The Power (Mar 5, 2007)




----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

Happy Birthday! May your day be restful and relaxing.


----------



## chauffeur2 (Feb 7, 2006)

:birthday: :4-cheers:


----------



## jen56 (Dec 26, 2006)

Have a Great Day


----------



## Zazula (Apr 27, 2006)

Happy birthday! :beerchug:


----------



## speedster123 (Oct 18, 2006)

Is he still with us?
*Happy Birthday*


----------



## Horse (Oct 30, 2003)

speedster123 said:


> Is he still with us?
> *Happy Birthday*


Nope and not likely to be again. Last here in December 2005 but left the forum under a cloud.


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

A cloud? Hehehehe.......just had to get back to my real job, gang.

Hope all are well and are having a safe and happy holiday. Thanks for all of the birthday wishes from July!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Though I didn't know you before, welcome back. :grin:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Ddiolch a ca a 'n fawr ddygwyl!


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Ach Cymro?


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Na , Fi jyst adnabod ble at ca da chyfieithwr acha 'r gwe. :grin:


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Chwarae teg. :grin:


----------



## elf (Jul 19, 2002)

...what? and all this time I thought you had died!

edit: for the sake of my sanity, what language was that?


----------



## JohnthePilot (Mar 30, 2006)

Same as in my sig - Welsh. :grin:


----------



## CTSNKY (Aug 7, 2004)

Even though I doubt your sanity can truly be saved......LOL......it was Welsh.


----------

